# Stocking my 300L



## dartspluck (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi there

Im new to this forum, but i have been keeping fish for well over 10 years, and i bought a 300L today and i've decided that i like the look of fish in Lake Tanganyika.. well the ones i can get anyway. Anyway im just after some suggestions as to what fish to keep from Lake Tanganyika

Cheers Callum


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 300L? Footprint is more important than gallons (or liters).


----------



## dartspluck (Jun 13, 2008)

its 1.1m long x 40cm wide x 70cm high


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's about 43 inches x 15 inches. Which Tanganyikans have caught your eye? And which are available where you are?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Check out the library and species profiles on this site, there's some cookie-cutter setups that can help you get started. Once you've picked a couple species that you are interested in, then we can help build the tank around them.


----------



## dartspluck (Jun 13, 2008)

What are tropheus like to keep, or N. Brichardis


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Each of these prefer a species tank. Brichardi's are easy, and tropheus are more challenging.


----------



## dartspluck (Jun 13, 2008)

i dont really mind if its just a species tank.. also what are shellie tanks like?!


----------



## NeoAlaska (May 14, 2008)

Shell dwellers are tiny fish with big fish attitudes. Some are colony fish while others pair up or have harems. If you want info on shellies, go to:

http://www.shelldwellers.com/

There are discussions on all the different fish. It has been a big help to me as I think thorough a couple tanks I am putting up. Of course, this site has also been a huge help.


----------



## dartspluck (Jun 13, 2008)

ok so i've been reading into the fish more, and im gonna se if Altolamprologus calvus are available were i live, if not im sure i can get them ordered in cause i work in a fish shop.. what else can go with it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cavlus and shelldwellers make a good combination. Maybe a group of Paracyprichromis nigripinnis Blue Neon for the top half of the tank? They like caves built up high in the tank to lurk in.


----------



## dartspluck (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, so i like the look of the Paracyprichromis nigripinnis blue neons too  so what numbers of what fish would i be able to keep in the tank... that being the
Paracyprichromis nigripinnis
Altolamprologus calvus
and im still not sure on the shell dwellers if anyone could give me recomendations

By the way, thankyou everyone for helping me. Your helping me soo much!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've only been doing Tangs for a couple of months. But from my reading of posts, my experience with the Calvus and a review of the cookie cutters, this might be a starting place:

8 Paracyps
6 Calvus juveniles (or 2 adults if they are a proven pair)
6 Lamprologus Multifaciatus (shelldwellers)

Maybe Triscuit or another fishkeeper more experienced than me will chime in with advice.

The idea with the Calvus is to buy 6 juvies, once they mature (in about a year) two will pair off and the new pair will likely chase away the other 4 fish. You would remove the "rejected" fish and return to the LFS.

The Paracyps will likely be OK with the original 8.

The Multi's are colony dwellers so the original 6 maybe OK long term, or you may need to remove an excess male or two when they mature.

I think you can choose ANY of the shelldwellers. Multi's like lots of shells (dozens) and colonize. Brevis breed in pairs (not colonies) and are happy with a couple of shells each. Check out the profiles under Tanganyika Shelldwellers to see other options.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Paracyps, calvus, and shellies are a great combo for that size tank. :thumb: Multifaciatus are my favorite shellies, in part because of their colonial behavior. Other shellies are a bit more pugnacious, and you may only be able to keep 1 male with a couple of females. With multies, the colony grows with multiple generations of fry growing into adulthood. Calvus tend to be cool-tempered fish and good neighbors to anything longer than 1 cm. But they are efficient fry predators.

Brichardi: that'd be it for the tank. They breed like rabbits and tear any other tankmates to pieces. 
Trophs: there's another forum here for tropheus with much more info. 
If you can't get calvus, a few other options to keep with shellies and paracyps are a small Julidochromis (not marlieri or regani), Neolamprologus beuscheri, or any of the gobies. Other shelly species to consider: similis, occelatus, speciosus or stappersi. Not much can replace paracyps in that equation, because too few cichlids swim in the open water.

Good luck!


----------

